# Saginaw...... maybe



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

So I’m thinking of heading to Saginaw bay. I want to go to the west side. 
Pinconning is where I want to go. Never been to this side of bay. I usually hit Tip Up Town this weekend and that trip got cancelled. 
Soooo. Any help on the west side of Saginaw bay. Would be awesome. 
Where to stay ?
Where to park and go out of? 
Where to get bait?

I can definitely reciprocate the info for anyone in the spring for eyes on erie... 
thanks. 
Mike


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I've worked in Bay City a few times at the powerplant and the Saginaw river in that area gets hundreds of shacks on it. If you go to Pinconning look up Northwoods Outlet. Tons of fishing tackle at good prices.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of info on Saginaw at https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/icefishing-saginaw-bay-and-its-tributaries.97/

You have to make a username and login to post/read 
Post a question they will help you out.

I second a stop at north woods. Also, Frank's great outdoors.

We stayed in Bay City. Not that far of a drive to get out. Lots of acess points.

You can get info on places online. But you have to be up there and talk to people to get good fish locations. Long ways to the fish watch the cracks. Looks like a bunch of water on the ice and mud in the parking areas. Be sure to have a sportsman card, tags on your quad the tag for the vehicle. Everyone wears a helmet state law.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes Frank’s Great Outdoors is definitely worth stopping in, awesome store and live bait for sale!! Would like to do a Saginaw trip this year as well, thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good reminder on the helmet . We were planning on going next week . Driving up Thurs after work and fishing Friday thru Monday . Now they are calling for mid 40s Fri and Saturday . Not sure what we are doing now .

If we pull the plug on next weekend we will go up later in February


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Carpn said:


> Good reminder on the helmet . We were planning on going next week . Driving up Thurs after work and fishing Friday thru Monday . Now they are calling for mid 40s Fri and Saturday . Not sure what we are doing now .
> 
> If we pull the plug on next weekend we will go up later in February


You got me thinking about this coming weekend too but it sure dont look good with another warm up coming next week end.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I am hearing she is locked up and Fishing is good I wanna go also just need to roll up there and do it


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

We fished Friday and Saturday out of Erickson road just north of Linwood. We fished 4.5 miles out in 24 ft just south of what’s known as the Black hole. Was real slow for us 10 between two of us. We had a real slow day. I would suggest watching weather with warm up. We had a good 14’of ice with one working crack just over a mile out. Best bite is straight out of Linwood. Stay away from crowds! Also would look at launching on east side and head to slot. Seems a little more consistent bite.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Roger that. I have some friends heading up to east side on Saturday So if I don’t find some fish on west side out of Linwood I’ll end up heading over to them and fish Either way. I hope to find some fish over 18”. Lol. That aren’t white bass.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I usually head to Tip Up Town this weekend and defend my title in the fishing derby I have a buddy said with the warmer weather it was super crowded and fishing sucked. So I’m gonna let the locals win this year . I love it when they announce where I’m from. .


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

I would stay away from river. It is full of small fish. The bay has been real good. I picked a slowe day to go. Just my luck. Buddies have been doing real well on bay. Blue silver do jigger #3 and bloody nose moonshine spoon. Dead rod has been best for us. 
The That’s great to give them a chance at big derby.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Also a trip I am looking at doing this year if we can't get on Erie again. There is a good group on facebook that is dedicated to the bay fishing. "Saginaw Bay Michigan Fishing" lots of good information and reports on there. Everyone is pretty friendly on there also. They show pictures of the cracks and information. Definitely worth checking out before you head up.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

It is a good ways west of the Bay but I drove over the Zilwaukee bridge last week and the river was loaded, I mean loaded, with fishermen. STD's aren't the only thing you can catch in Saginaw this time of year.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

ok did some research and asked some questions....
im gonna meet some peeps on the west side and fish "the black hole" i find that so funny every time i say it lol 
then i am heading to east side and fish with more friends..!!!! best plan ever i think 

in any case everyone said the same thing for both sides hahahahah so i guess it doesnt matter a whole lot 
thank you all for the help i will post how i do and the details


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

sady dog said:


> ok did some research and asked some questions....
> im gonna meet some peeps on the west side and fish "the black hole" i find that so funny every time i say it lol
> then i am heading to east side and fish with more friends..!!!! best plan ever i think
> 
> ...


Parking is gonna be an issue since the warm up and people aren’t parking on the ice so where ever you decide get there early franks open at 6 for bait


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

sady dog said:


> ok did some research and asked some questions....
> im gonna meet some peeps on the west side and fish "the black hole" i find that so funny every time i say it lol
> then i am heading to east side and fish with more friends..!!!! best plan ever i think
> 
> ...


I'm just following you . Lol. My vacation days are precious too me . So I'm hoping I'm making a good choice heading up there . Looking forward to getting out on the ice for a few days with my dad tho.... however the actual fishing turns out


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Fishing has been good. We fished out of erickson rd. North of Linwood. We went to the south of black hole in 24 ft did well. Dead rod 3’ up did best. Blue and silver do jigger #3 and bloody nose moonshine spoon. Also produced. I would head straight out of Linwood start in 18” then move out if you don’t mark them. Fish seemed to moving from 18- 24. All seems good for safe travel cracks are closed and water on top is freezing. We had aprx 14” of ice. The black hole is circled in blue on map. East side red circle is the slot. Access out of sunset on east side of bay.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the Intel . What are the green areas circled if you don't mind me asking .


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Perch. And some eyes. Franks opens at 530 on Saturday. Have a one guy wait in minnow line and one wait in checkout line. Crazy busy!! We were there saturday at open and by 6 line was in parking lot. Parking also will be crazy this weekend. Get their early. Also COs have been checking for safety (helmets ,riding double ,stickers,ect.) and fish.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Well. Headed up tonight after work. Hope we get into enough fish to keep interesting. I'm just looking forward to getting out with my dad .


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Sounds like all is good for ice 14”. One crack opened last 2+’ night out about a mile on west side. Linwwod is a good spot to launch and bite has been good. Guys at launch will usually help you out if need.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool. I have a free contacts up there who have echoed your advice . My one friend who fished last weekend , and has fished up there a number of years drove up this morning and may be punching his first hole as I type. 
We will probably hit linwood tomorrow but may venture up towards wigwam bay .


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

That’s great. I may head Saturday am bite with my son. We are in middle of sag bay and Erie. Two hours to either or. We haven’t been up much this year compared to past. My fishing partner (my son) is finishing up school. Our schedules never allow. Hoping things line better this spring for getting out. I do have some #s from week past if you don’t locate any fish pm me.
Wish you and your dad Good Luck


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Heading up there Monday if anyone could let me know on ice conditions that would be great. Trying to decide between side by side or quad.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ice was 17 to 20 inches. No snow on the ice very slick. Went out of sun set Marina 9 miles out four of us got 16 eyes and 9 perch. Fished from day Break till 1 o'clock


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Good deal thanks!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Well. Fishing was decent. Everyone at franks very helpful. First time in store, but I see them a lot at trade shows. Put about 25 miles on sleds Friday. Linwood to north east corner of black hole Finicky fish up there. Headed south towards river. Mark here and there. Then ended up east of crib with a buddy from Houghton Lake. Did well there from 4-730 pm. 
Drove around the lake to Sebewaing. That was very interesting to say the least. One place open Guide came in bought all the minnows right in front of us? Stayed at airport hotel kinda by nothing ? Ran out north west 6 miles sat down and immediately caught and marked fish. One guy in our group landed a big laker and lost another at the hole 
Glow spoons seemed to be the ticket for me Then a blue and chrome Cleo high in the water column 

Thanks for the help guys. Overall a decent trip. Guess I’ll get the boat ready now.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Saginaw Bay was a lot of fun. I think the Linwood side has better amenities on land; Franks Outdoors is there and also lots of bars and restraunts. It also has easier access to the fishing spots.
The Sebawaing side is far more remote, no restraunts or bars, the bait store was terrible, and the fishing spot is way farther off shore. It seemed like the quality of the fish might be a little better there though. That laker was very cool. I will post a pic in a day or 2.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I only took two the entire trip. I was afraid to drop my phone down the hole. .........lmao. ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Hahaha nice pic Mike! Oh yeah good times at the bay


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

This was last week. (First picture) this now (second two pics ). Things change fast. Reminded me of Erie few years back. Be careful to anybody heading that way. That was from a north wind yesterday. Now there are open area for ice to move. Linwood is by far the shortest distance to deep and as stated has Franks! But, east sides usually don’t have the cracks like west. Do to prevailing wind being west Be careful!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We were out yesterday when the ice shifted . About 1040 the lines started drifting off to the side so bad you couldn't mark your lures at all . Even the Rodin the upcurrent hole . We were planning to headin at 11 anyway . So we started packing up a little early. By the time we got done packing it had stopped . When we came in the ice shove was pretty impressive . Had no prob crossing tho . It was shoved tight. 
We fished fri- Monday AM out of Linwood . Seemed like different conditions every day . Overall fishing was good . We did better in the 17-19 foot of water range . Fri we spent a lot of time deeper bouncing around with less success than sat-mon. Morning and evening bite was best . Evening was unreal .


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like that is out of Eric son access!!!! north west winds blows that apart from what I am told


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes that was from Erickson. That is were we usually launch. East side of bay held up great.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm hoping a miracle occurs and we'll get out on Erie later in February but I'm not holding my breath . If it doesn't we will probably make a return trip later in February or possibly early March . 
Really enjoyed getting up there and taking my dad . Spent alot of time on the ice . In hindsight I'd run in midday and only fish morning and evening . 

For those who have alot of history on Sag is it always such a pronounced morning and evening bite ? We got a fish here and there midday but that evening feeding frenzy was unreal . Perhaps it was just where we were . We did best in 18-19 feet .


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

We are hoping for Erie to lock up!! My avatar is my son from last trip on Erie. 
We usually have best luck ENE of linwwod in 18”. Between black hole and the cigar. We usually launch out of Erickson to avoid crowd and a straight shot to my 18” #s. Then we work to just south of black hole to 22-24’ down to cigar. The evening bite is usually Very good til hour before til well after dark. (GLOW) Normally when you locate a good school,it will be on and off all day. We had trouble last Time out locating a real active school. Bite was real difficult during day until the last hour and into dark we pulled 12 real quick. A lot of fish out there just have to land on the real active school. Had buddies limit out the same night we only got 12 and we had to work for every bite until last hour. Buddies were about a mile away. Sounds like the bay will be good after all winds settle down end of the week. Pm if your heading back up. Maybe my son and i could head out with you guys. We may be heading up this weekend. Waiting for the word from a couple buddies.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool. I was just wondering . Saturday our group of 4 pulled 16 in a hour and we packed up at 515 . Sunday we stayed till a half hour after dark and we caught 24 plus in a hr .

We fished between Linwood and bay city .


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

Heading up this afternoon, fishing next three days. If anyone wants to exchange info I'll be on fairly new to me water up there. 419707248seven. Call/text. Good Luck, Thanks


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Good luck Bibbs! Post your results.
PM sent


----------

